# Kanji ID Help Thanks



## da_mich* (Sep 1, 2021)

Hello,

does anybody know this kanjis? Maybe it´s Sakai Akitada Mōri 堺昭忠毛利? For the kanji on top i have no idea. Thank you very much.


----------



## spaceconvoy (Sep 1, 2021)

You've got the right kanji, but the thing on top is a maker's mark. It contains the kanji for blade 刃 (the ha/ba in hamono, yanagiba, deba, etc) under what I'd assume is a stylized Mt Fuji. Would need an expert to identify, not really something you can google


----------



## da_mich* (Sep 1, 2021)

Ah thank you very much. Yes maybe it´s Mt Fuji. Do you know something about Sakai Akitada Mori? It looks like a better quality 290mm yanagiba with buffalo handle. I bought it in japan for ~50$.


----------

